# shippensburg pa sub work



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

might be moving to shippensburg pa next year and will be takin my truck there is a good chance i am going to be going to uship. i was wondering if there were any guys on here out there that might need help next winter seeing that i know u guys arent gettin much right now.....


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

there is no one that plows ship pa...looks like ill be amkin lots and lots of money next year then!!1


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

i assume you are going to college there since you are 19?...both my parents went there..loved it...but i don't know how much you want to plow in an unfamiliar place...i thought about working up here (state college) for a company but realized i don't know the roads well enough...maybe next year


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

i know my way around this place 1/2 decent...my buddys go there and im up jst about every weekend...thanks for looking otu...and yes i might be going to school there....


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

rfed32 said:


> there is no one that plows ship pa...looks like ill be amkin lots and lots of money next year then!!1


I'm sure there are a few plowers in Ship. They just aren't members of this site.


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

yeah....what do u guys think about rolling up to the local walmart or food store and askin the GC if they need help??or callin local landscapers??maybe ill just do some driveways of the prez. of the school and some of the bigger houses its worth a try right


----------

